# Need Help Identify A Citizen



## Jocke (Jul 5, 2008)

Just found this picture while I was surfing for something else. Does someone knows the model number or any other valuable information?



And when I got your attention, is it anyone who have a wrist shot of "Citizen NY0054-04L" (titanium diver). It seems kind of small with itÂ´s 40 mm but I really like the looks of it...

This is the watch IÂ´m talking about.


----------



## Jocke (Jul 5, 2008)

Found good information on the first one, unfortunately it seems kind of rare and expensive


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Looks like one of the Promaster 'Tough' range....


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

jasonm said:


> Looks like one of the Promaster 'Tough' range....


Yes but without promaster written all over it, i like that one a lot

BJ8034??


----------



## Jocke (Jul 5, 2008)

minkle said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like one of the Promaster 'Tough' range....
> ...


*ItÂ´s a BJ8010-53E.*


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Watch identified!


----------

